# Franz Waxman, Bride of Frankenstein



## drpraetorus

As a Halloween presentation, Turner movies and Universal are doing a presentation of Frankenstein and Bride of Frankenstein in several local theaters. This is a rare oportunity to see these films in their intended setting of a large screen with an audience. Far different experience from putting the dvd in your home theatre system. If you have a chance in your area to see this I would greatly recommend it. The Waxman score for Bride is one of the great movie scores and the movies itself is one of the greatest horror films.


----------

